# Best conditions to keep a poecilotheria regalis?



## ShaunMot (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi everyone. just wondering if anyone has any info, like humidity, how dry to keep the substrate, heat levels. if anyone has a reliable care sheet,  that'd be awesome


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 17, 2016)

care sheets off the internet kill tarantulas. 

temps 70-80 (no artificial heat except for space heater)
humidity: medium (humidity gauges suck)
substrate: same as all tarantulas, eco earth or peat moss. 
this is a advanced species, if its your first you should pick a different spider.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## EulersK (Nov 17, 2016)

Depends very much on what size of tarantula we're talking about. You're going to get varying answers, but here's my two cents.

Adults:
Don't worry about temperature so long as you stay above ~65F. Ideally, keep it above 70F. Many spiders have no issues at all with temperatures below 60F, but given the locality of this species, you'll want to keep it a bit warmer. Remember, no heat pads or lamps! For humidity, don't really worry about it. Overfill the water dish every so often and forget about it. Adults are pretty humidity resistant. They appreciate the humidity, but they don't absolutely need it. You'll learn to read your spider. If it's constantly roaming, it's too humid. If it's spending a lot of time near the water dish, it's too dry. With species like this, I like to keep a very large water dish to help with the humidity.

Slings:
Same temperatures as adults, but I'd advise against dropping below 70F. For humidity, I wouldn't let it dry out completely until around 3" dls (diagonal leg span). If the enclosure is too small for a water dish (it probably will be), then you can occasionally spray/drop some water onto their webbing for drinking. Above all, feed, feed, feed! When they're slings, it's not your job to choose when they've had enough. It's theirs. I feed my slings daily until they reach the juvie stage.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ShaunMot (Nov 17, 2016)

So completely dry substrate is recommended?  For my brachypelma albopilosum I keep the substrate rather moist and mist quite often.


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 17, 2016)

ShaunMot said:


> So completely dry substrate is recommended?  For my brachypelma albopilosum I keep the substrate rather moist and mist quite often.


um, no? dry is not recommended for any Poecilotheria. Brachys should be kept bone dry with a water dish. dont bother misting a brachy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShaunMot (Nov 17, 2016)

Okay, thanks


----------



## EulersK (Nov 17, 2016)

ShaunMot said:


> So completely dry substrate is recommended?  For my brachypelma albopilosum I keep the substrate rather moist and mist quite often.





Venom1080 said:


> humidity: medium (humidity gauges suck)





EulersK said:


> For humidity, don't really worry about it. Overfill the water dish every so often and forget about it. Adults are pretty humidity resistant. They appreciate the humidity, but they don't absolutely need it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Nov 17, 2016)

I have raised a regalis from 2i to fully mature male and he spent his entire life in varying ambient temps of anywhere from 55-115f not saying it is ideal but he made it into adulthood just fine. My room has horrible insulation so the temps are not easily governed even with heaters. As for humidity i just over fill his bowl once a week.


----------



## EulersK (Nov 17, 2016)

REEFSPIDER said:


> I have raised a regalis from 2i to fully mature male and he spent his entire life in varying ambient temps of anywhere from 55-115f not saying it is ideal but he made it into adulthood just fine. My room has horrible insulation so the temps are not easily governed even with heaters. As for humidity i just over fill his bowl once a week.


115F?! If that's not a typo, you're lucky your spider didn't roast...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Nov 17, 2016)

EulersK said:


> 115F?! If that's not a typo, you're lucky your spider didn't roast...


Yup i had all my ts in that heat. For atleast a day or two at a time not by choice obviously.


----------



## mistertim (Nov 17, 2016)

I keep my P. regalis sling (and all my other tarantulas) in room temps or slightly above (around 73-75 usually). For humidity you generally want to keep Pokies (especially slings) pretty well hydrated. I keep my P. regalis substrate (mix of eco earth and peat) somewhat moist and keep some sphagnum moss in there as well to wet every once in a while. There's also a water bottle cap water dish. Tarantulas are incredibly adaptable in general so specific heat and humidity numbers you see in care sheets are generally just nonsense that gets repeated. It's the arachnid keeping equivalent of "bro science" you get in gyms.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jan 27, 2018)

I keep my pokie at about 82 degrees, heating around the cage with the heat lamps at least 8" away, which makes them act more like a space heater.  I thoroughly checked for any localized hot spots that might cause injury.

Any area warmer then 82 just moves her elsewhere, no additional benefit beyond that.

Still, you do NOT have to add heat and if you do, less is more plus a voltage regulator should be considered mandatory.

They do grow faster and if they're reluctant to eat, just turn it off for 8-12 hours and then on again, bye bye cricket.

In my opinion, the sling stage is a danger stage.

By far the most important thing is a full water dish, checked twice a day religiously.

Reactions: Dislike 2 | Disagree 8 | Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 27, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> I keep my pokie at about 82 degrees, heating around the cage with the heat lamps at least 8" away, which makes them act more like a space heater.  I thoroughly checked for any localized hot spots that might cause injury.
> 
> Any area warmer then 82 just moves her elsewhere, no additional benefit beyond that.
> 
> ...


For. The. Last. Time. Stop telling people to use heat lamps. It does NOT act like a space heater, at all. A space heater increases the ambient temperature of a room, it doesn't focus heat in one area. Secondly? Stop reviving old threads that have been answered to recommend heat lamps. You've done this before.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jan 27, 2018)

miss moxie said:


> For. The. Last. Time. Stop telling people to use heat lamps. It does NOT act like a space heater, at all. A space heater increases the ambient temperature of a room, it doesn't focus heat in one area. Secondly? Stop reviving old threads that have been answered to recommend heat lamps. You've done this before.



Of course, space heaters unless specified by the manufacturer, shouldn't be used without a person who is awake and physically present. When they short out, they can burn down your entire house.  Assuming they cut out before that, the fumes are highly noxious, probably not good for inverts.

The fact is that using these heaters and walking away from them, day after day after day, is a recipe for disaster.  Again, read the directions.

Oh, & what's that odd smell that they generate when new when you first turn them on? Is that whatever chemical toxic to inverts like Teflon is to certain birds? DKS? Maybe yes maybe no... no one knows.

Oh, & yes many breeders and keepers carefully monitor temperature and humidity even if nothing is done to change them.  In particular, B smithi and G pulcher are found to breed much better when natural conditions are re-created artificially. Look it up.

Digital gauges are quite accurate and HVAC professional installers use them everyday.

https://jamiestarantulas.com/zoo-med-humidity-indicator/

I doubt anything I set up can burn down an entire building!!  Aquarists have used small heaters for enclosures for the past 70 years?? Maybe more.

Besides, I never said it was mandatory, just that additional gains in growth performance could be realized. Can and must aren't the same.

Seriously, those portable heaters are dangerous.  I don't think risking your entire home is worth another 5 or 6 degrees.

Reactions: Disagree 6


----------



## FrDoc (Jan 27, 2018)

miss moxie said:


> For. The. Last. Time. Stop telling people to use heat lamps. It does NOT act like a space heater, at all. A space heater increases the ambient temperature of a room, it doesn't focus heat in one area. Secondly? Stop reviving old threads that have been answered to recommend heat lamps. You've done this before.


In other words, "Throw down, boy!"


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 27, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> Of course, space heaters unless specified by the manufacturer, shouldn't be used without a person who is awake and physically present. When they short out, they can burn down your entire house.  Assuming they cut out before that, the fumes are highly noxious, probably not good for inverts.
> 
> The fact is that using these heaters and walking away from them, day after day after day, is a recipe for disaster.  Again, read the directions.
> 
> ...


And once more you type up a bunch of nonsense that has nothing to do with using heat lamps. Just more off-topic excuses to justify using something that has been known to burn and kill tarantulas. You want some links?

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/heat-lamp-for-my-tarantula.285938/

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/heat-source-for-my-tarantula.196026/#post-1778592 Here is what has been suggested to you in the past. Then you say "Oh I don't have the space for that!" So if you don't have any space...why are you still acquiring tarantulas? What are you going to do when your Ts are full grown? Inter-species communal?

https://tomsbigspiders.com/2015/01/19/humidity-temperature-and-tarantulas/






http://arachnoboards.com/threads/rose-hair-heat-lamp-necessary.225169/

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/heat-lamps-vs-heating-pads.264449/

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/4RUKCr9m4XI/maxresdefault.jpg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jan 27, 2018)

miss moxie said:


> For. The. Last. Time. Stop telling people to use heat lamps. It does NOT act like a space heater, at all. A space heater increases the ambient temperature of a room, it doesn't focus heat in one area. Secondly? Stop reviving old threads that have been answered to recommend heat lamps. You've done this before.



Of course, space heaters unless specified by the manufacturer, shouldn't be used without a person who is awake present. When they short out, they can burn down your entire house

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 27, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> Of course, space heaters unless specified by the manufacturer, shouldn't be used without a person who is awake present. When they short out, they can burn down your entire house


https://www.air-n-water.com/article-safest-space-heater-review.htm


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jan 27, 2018)

These individuals didn't test their setup prior to introducing the tarantula. They didn't test for hotspots. They didn't physically touch and feel all areas that the animal could gain access to.

That is why they failed.  The heat sources were to close to the animals in question.

http://www.wfmz.com/news/lehigh-valley/space-heater-to-blame-for-fatal-schwenksville-fire/673106146

http://www.witn.com/content/news/Fa...eminder-of-space-heater-safety-457592223.html


This one is really sad. What a great way to care for your pets!!

http://www.koin.com/news/deputy-multiple-people-dead-in-oregon-house-fire/870112570



miss moxie said:


> For. The. Last. Time. Stop telling people to use heat lamps. It does NOT act like a space heater, at all. A space heater increases the ambient temperature of a room, it doesn't focus heat in one area. Secondly? Stop reviving old threads that have been answered to recommend heat lamps. You've done this before.



Of course, space heaters unless specified by the manufacturer, shouldn't be used without a person who is awake present. When they short out, they can burn down your entire house

For the last time, stop telling people to create fire hazards within their home. Space heaters are banned by many HOAs and rental properties as well as most college dorms with good reason.

Learn to properly control temperature within an enclosure.

See here's the double standard, Miss Moxie can propose doing something that places human life at risk but I can't discuss how I succeeded with zero fatalities or injuries of any kind, that's right, zero.

BTW: did it ever occur to anyone that I already researched failures such as these links listed BEFORE setting mine up?

Hint hint.

There will be no double standards.

Oh, & by the way. The DEA and other LEOs look for locations higher then normal in temperature because that's how the bad guys grow weed.

If I were to heat up a room in my condo in Baltimore, I'd be the most secure guy in the city. There would be a sea of unmarked cars and black sunglasses even in the rain.

It's a bad idea and a waste of energy to heat up an entire room to keep 6 enclosures warm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 27, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> For the last time, stop telling people to create fire hazards within their home. Space heaters are banned by many HOAs and rental properties as well as most college dorms with good reason.
> 
> Learn to properly control temperature within an enclosure.
> 
> ...


You are SO right. I am telling you, specifically, to buy a space heater because I know without a doubt that when your space heater catches on fire-- you will no longer come to this board to spread misinformation. And here I just thought you weren't the sharpest broken bottle in the dumpster. 

Saying that space heaters are the devil because sometimes they cause fires is the same ignorant thought process as people who try to decry this hobby: "Well I've seen people get bitten by tarantulas, so they should be illegal to keep as pets! Think of the CHILDREN who could get bitten if this tarantula is unsupervised!" What about the cases where someone survives a car accident only because they WEREN'T wearing their seatbelt? Seatbelt laws are clearly the government's way of population control by your skewed logic.

There will be no double standards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 27, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> Oh, & by the way. The DEA and other LEOs look for locations higher then normal in temperature because that's how the bad guys grow weed.


I wonder, how they can find those locations based upon only that temperature detail? How they 'measure/check' that? I think that 99% is because someone '_talks_' saying 'in basement A there's...' or 'in apartment N°### happens this...' etc


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Jan 27, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> Oh, & by the way. The DEA and other LEOs look for locations higher then normal in temperature because that's how the bad guys grow weed.
> 
> If I were to heat up a room in my condo in Baltimore, I'd be the most secure guy in the city. There would be a sea of unmarked cars and black sunglasses even in the rain.


Oh please 

Let them come! I’d love to give them a tour

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 27, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I wonder, how they can find those locations based upon only that temperature detail? How they 'measure/check' that? I think that 99% is because someone '_talks_' saying 'in basement A there's...' or 'in apartment N°### happens this...' etc


Well I believe he means super-spiked electrical usage raises the DEA's eyebrows. But if he thinks *one* space heater draws the authorities, then I'd suspect there is quite a bit of delusion going on.

Uh oh. My family has five IR heaters because we hate the baseboard heating in this house. The FBI must have invented cloaking technology because I can't see anyone out my windows...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 27, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> care sheets off the internet kill tarantulas.
> 
> temps 70-80 (no artificial heat except for space heater)
> humidity: medium (humidity gauges suck)
> ...


I should add that they are very drought resistant spiders. And can take bother sides of the spectrum. I still keep it somewhat humid.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 27, 2018)

miss moxie said:


> Well I believe he means super-spiked electrical usage raises the DEA's eyebrows.


Yup, guessed something 'techno-device' like that 

Still I hardly believe that DEA's would bother to move for 'amateurs' like that, they are more into huge traffic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nonnack (Jan 27, 2018)

In Poland, and I guess in most of north and east Europe we don't use space heaters, energy is very expensive, and using it makes bills crazy high.
We use heat mats, heat cables, and lamps. Yes. Surprisingly our spiders are fine, they are not burned, they grow and breed.
This movie :




It isn't proof that you should never use heating. Its a proof that you shouldn't use it if you are idiot. But if you are idiot you shouldn't also own any animals.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sad 1


----------



## Patherophis (Jan 27, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I wonder, how they can find those locations based upon only that temperature detail? How they 'measure/check' that? I think that 99% is because someone '_talks_' saying 'in basement A there's...' or 'in apartment N°### happens this...' etc


Thermal cameras are used for that purpose, for example http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-lamps-grow-drugs-look-like-flat-GLOWING.html and http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...helicopter-police-thermal-imaging-camera.html , but I agree that much more than one space heater for tarantalas would be needed to attract attention of cops.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm only half joking.

Space heaters burn down homes and kill hundreds of people each year.  Humans have been using light and heat for millennia. Join us.

The fact that YOU can't set it up doesn't mean no one else can.

Space heaters are not a long term solution. They must be used only under direct supervision by a person who is present and awake.

This is what can go wrong.

http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/...cle_ef1c148f-386d-59c0-86ca-dc46b387f004.html

The fact is that you are being antisocial not me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 27, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> Space heaters burn down homes and kill hundreds of people each year.


Source?



miss moxie said:


> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/heat-source-for-my-tarantula.196026/#post-1778592 Here is what has been suggested to you in the past. Then you say "Oh I don't have the space for that!" So if you don't have any space...why are you still acquiring tarantulas? What are you going to do when your Ts are full grown? Inter-species communal?


By the way @Whitelightning777 you still haven't responded to this. You're making up excuses as to why heat lamps are better than space heaters without acknowledging the alternatives.


----------



## EulersK (Jan 27, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> Space heaters are not a long term solution. They must be used only under direct supervision by a person who is present and awake.


Jeeeesus man, don't you think you're being a bit over the top? Fires almost always start because of improper setup (near curtains or other flammable materials). Or they are tipped over and do not have an automatic shutoff. It's not like these spontaneously spew flames. I have a radiator running 24/7 in my T room during the winter, and I have a space heater (with a thermostat) running year round in my roach room. This has been the case for years. Both heating elements have been set up responsibly. 

I'm not debating that there are hundreds of fires every year from these, but you're acting like these throw fire. And the comments about the DEA are a bit ridiculous. We're not talking about warming it up to the mid-90's in the middle of winter. We're talking about keeping it above 70F.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Award 2


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Jan 27, 2018)

Heat lamps can burn down homes, air conditioners have burnt down homes, literally ANY faulty electrical appliance left on can burn down a home.

Your heat lamp theory does not work. 'Oh but it's 8" away' 8" isn't nearly enough! It's recommended that you keep a regular heat lamp at least 12" from a reptile's, given the reptile is a species that basks such as a bearded dragon, basking spot. Thats reptiles we're talking about (you know those things that go out of their way to get out in the sun to heat up?), not tarantulas which actively avoid heat by digging and/or hiding as low to/deep into the ground as possible

Reactions: Agree 3 | Award 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jan 27, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> Brachys should be kept bone dry with a water dish.


B. albopilosum and B. vagans being the exceptions to the rule as they prefer a bit of moisture in the sub 



Nonnack said:


> In Poland, and I guess in most of north and east Europe we don't use space heaters, energy is very expensive, and using it makes bills crazy high.
> We use heat mats, heat cables, and lamps. Yes. Surprisingly our spiders are fine, they are not burned, they grow and breed.


If you only have one or two tarantulas then it's much more efficient to use heat mats rigged up to a reliable 100w stat than it is to heat the entire room with an 800w heater, I did this until I had enough tarantulas to justify the extra expense of heating the room.



Whitelightning777 said:


> Space heaters burn down homes and kill hundreds of people each year.


Only if you buy crap ones and live in America apparently, mine cost £20 and has an anti tip switch and built in stat.

We have also these wonderful things in the UK called fused plugs that generally stop appliances from bursting into flames and RCD's which stop you from electrocuting yourself to death.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Nonnack (Jan 27, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> If you only have one or two tarantulas then it's much more efficient to use heat mats rigged up to a reliable 100w stat than it is to heat the entire room with an 800w heater, I did this until I had enough tarantulas to justify the extra expense of heating the room.


But you can use heat cable, with some styrofoam, aluminium foil, and good planning you can heat up whole bookstand full of terrariums, much cheaper. But yes, if you have room full of spiders its better to just heat up whole room

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightshady (Jan 27, 2018)

Not sure why this is such a controversial topic. Of course anyone with decent common sense could make a heat lamp work safely, but I do have to agree that a space heater is simpler and less prone to error. I personally use a space heater but different strokes for different folks...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 27, 2018)

In all honesty I strongly disagree with the use of heat lamps when it comes to arachnids.

Here the 'additional heating' issue, at 360°, was discussed a lot, and opinions of course differs. Another thing - a pretty important detail - to point out is (like @Nonnack said) that electricity, if not everywhere at least in a lot of European nations, is pretty high priced. More than in the U.S (a lot of things etc here works/are administered different).

In general, in more 'colder' nations than Italy (not that here in the Northern part is exactly 'tropical', btw) they were/are big, and people used/still use additional heating devices without issues, since 'forever'... it's a matter of '_know what you are doing_', at the end, and nothing else. I know even some Italians using cables and whatnot (not me, however).

With that said, an heat lamp for arachnids is pure nonsense. Think about this... T's like _H.maculata_ are 'vampires', so much they tend to avoid light. T's are in general reclusive, comfy-dark-no noise environment lovers, and... someone offer 'light' (let's not consider heat, now)? Nonsense.

And this happens, believe me. I viewed enclosures 'lighted' like a Christmas tree. In certain movies (not T's/arachnid themed at all) sometimes you can spot enclosures with a lamp lighted like not even a museum display piece would be

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Jan 27, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> Oh, & by the way. The DEA and other LEOs look for locations higher then normal in temperature because that's how the bad guys grow weed.
> 
> If I were to heat up a room in my condo in Baltimore, I'd be the most secure guy in the city. There would be a sea of unmarked cars and black sunglasses even in the rain.
> 
> It's a bad idea and a waste of energy to heat up an entire room to keep 6 enclosures warm.


I look forward to reading the news article on the tarantula keeper who was mistaken for a pot grower.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 27, 2018)

Patherophis said:


> Thermal cameras are used for that purpose, for example http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-lamps-grow-drugs-look-like-flat-GLOWING.html and http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...helicopter-police-thermal-imaging-camera.html , but I agree that much more than one space heater for tarantalas would be needed to attract attention of cops.


I can't be 100% sure, of course, but I'm not aware of something similar in Italy. Here basically (on such example, so someone with in his/her apartment/house/basement a 'Marijuana Room') it's old style.

Which means: once upon a time existed someone, that often loved to act 'bully' and so 'big', but one day, he ended caught by the Police. That someone, all of a sudden turned not anymore 'bully' and 'big', started to cry and to 'sing' even the whole Bible 
That signed the end for the 'Marijuana Room' enthusiast... pure 'butterfly effect', eh, a mere coincidence

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jan 27, 2018)

Heat lamps can burn down homes, air conditioners have burnt down homes, literally ANY faulty electrical appliance left on can burn down a home.

And the more powerful it is and the hotter it is, the greater the risk is.  Google lethal space heater fire. There are literally thousands of articles. Do not look at the images!!




These are 25 watt bulbs with less then 50% of current going through them, about 25 to 33 percent on low settings. This isn't going to harm anything.  Typically the top outside of the enclosure are 83-85 degrees as measured with a digital spot temps thermometer.  I shoot for a middle temp of 80 degrees.

The distance is 8 inches or more.

On my hot/cold side enclosures the hot side is about 82 to 84 degrees and the cold side is 75, middle again 80.  No part of these setups exceeds these temps and all were tested and optimized for 72+ hours before any living things were introduced.

These include 1 female pregnant H spinifer, 23 scorplings 22 of which were adopted out 1 kept (zero cannibalism or combat injuries by the way) + c versicolor+ l Klugi + m balfouri + p straita + h pulchripes.

A total of 29 animals have thrived under my system. Currently, 7 are doing great.

In fact, it is sad to hear that some folks lost pets.  I don't see how that applies to me.  They screwed up or tried for to high of a temperature.  With the exception of my P striata, all my animals migrate to the areas that are about 80 degrees.

The P striata likes it at 82 degrees.  Yes, you have to be very careful at first and never change the type or wattage of anything once the set up is right, but it's perfectly safe.

Unlike space heaters, Ts haven't killed anyone.

Any claims that any of my animals were injured in any way are patently false.

I understand how screwups can happen. The problem isn't the presence of heat, it's lack of planning.

BTW, if you do want to safely heat up a room from let's say 72 to 82, a small window mounted heat pump will use far less power to get 10 to maybe 15 degrees and is far safer for human occupants.






She's at 82, perfect condition.[/QUOTE]


----------



## cold blood (Jan 27, 2018)

http://www.witn.com/home/headlines/...orning-Fire-At-Greenville-Home-234054171.html

If you think lamps are safer than a new space heater, you are delusional.  Both come with the same risks....space heaters just come with more/better safety precautions.

When it comes to the t...its *not* the heat that is dangerous, its the way lamps excessively dry the air they are heating.



Whitelightning777 said:


> In fact, it is sad to hear that some folks lost pets. I don't see how that applies to me.


It applies to you because you are using the same method.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Jan 28, 2018)

Those aren't even the points I'm arguing, you're saying that space heaters are dangerous and worse than heat lamps which is absolutely false. Just because it's working for you doesn't mean you should start pushing it



Whitelightning777 said:


> Google lethal space heater fire. There are literally thousands of articles. Do not look at the images!!


Google heat lamp fires and what do you see? Thousands of articles about how they've started fires



Whitelightning777 said:


> A total of 29 animals have thrived under my system. Currently, 7 are doing great


Oh! 29 animals are living just fine under those conditions? That's great, but how many Ts do you think have been killed by heat lamps before? I'll give you a hint, it's a lot more than 29



Whitelightning777 said:


> I understand how screwups can happen. The problem isn't the presence of heat, it's lack of planning


The problem is that a newbie seeing this with 0 knowledge of tarantula keeping could very well set it up absolutely wrong leading to a stressed or dead T

There's plenty of keepers who've used space heaters and succeeded very well with a much smaller number of people who's Ts have been killed by the heater, do I don't know why you're arguing that they're evil

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jan 28, 2018)

Did you Google space heater fire fatalities? They're also way more then 29, from all parts of the world.  If you safely want to elevate heat in a single room, get a heat pump that mounts in the window.

These are true HVAC units that can safely run without adult supervision. This one can easily add 10-15 degrees and will hit you less on your power bill.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00L...mps+window&dpPl=1&dpID=5160mo1UMoL&ref=plSrch

The process to set up the heat systems (not the heat pump -- just put in window) is pretty straight forward.  Much can be accomplished simply by putting your hand into the interior of the enclosure anywhere accessible by a living thing. If it burns, no good.  This isn't any harder then heating up a fish tank, so long as the right distances and directions are used.

https://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Rept...1517120409&ref_=mp_s_a_1_fkmr1_1&sr=8-1-fkmr1


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 28, 2018)

So no sources for those hundreds of deaths space heaters cause?


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Jan 28, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> Did you Google space heater fire fatalities? They're also way more then 29, from all parts of the world


Wasn't talking about human fatalities caused by fires, I was talking about tarantula fatalities caused by the object itself and not a potentially resulting fire. I can google vending machine fatalities, i can google staircase related fatalities, I can google fatalities by drowning in a beer tsunami and I'll get results because all of those things can and have happened. That point of "I searched it up and got results of it happening" isn't a very hard hitting argument because you can do that for almost anything, especially electric appliances.

Heating a specific spot on the tarantula enclosure is never a good idea, better to heat the room with a single space heater than heat each individual cage with a heat lamp

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Jan 28, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> Did you Google space heater fire fatalities? They're also way more then 29, from all parts of the world.  If you safely want to elevate heat in a single room, get a heat pump that mounts in the window.
> 
> These are true HVAC units that can safely run without adult supervision. This one can easily add 10-15 degrees and will hit you less on your power bill.
> 
> ...


So we’ve jumped from a discussion on which $30 heating unit to use to recommending $500 heat pumps???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 28, 2018)

Heat lamps are for reptiles, NOT for inverts. 
Everything can be dangerous in the hands of a stupid person. Some are more dangerous than others though, and a heat lamp is the most dangerous in hands of a person who doesn't know basics. Average person is going to go to a pet store,buy everything they think he needs and put a spider in there. If that person reads that a heat lamp does fine, he'll put one in the middle of it, switch it on and call it good. Which is a surefire way to kill a spider. Hence the strong resistance against one.


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jan 28, 2018)

People who get house plants and gardens have little difficulty figuring out how much heat and light are needed.

Yes, it can reduce humidity unless the roof of the enclosure is largely blocked. Check water twice daily.

The lights themselves are red shifted, making them invisible to tarantulas.

One possible improvement would be to enclose the area where they are constructing a cabinet.

First remove the cages. Enclose with transparent acrylic plates. Revamp heat input and replace cages -- future project.
	

		
			
		

		
	




This detail matters.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Patherophis (Jan 28, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> People who get house plants and gardens have little difficulty figuring out how much heat and light are needed.
> 
> Yes, it can reduce humidity unless the roof of the enclosure is largely blocked. Check water twice daily.
> 
> ...


This is probably the most absurd instalation I have ever seen. And it also looks like much bigger fire hazzard than any space heater. 
And what about energy consumption ? Just throw there heat cable or two if You insist on that they need extra heat.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh my god. So a highly rated space heater is more of a fire hazard than all of those unkempt wires, and super-hot lightbulbs right next to a cardboard box full of plastic bags, and to add onto that there is a bunch of paper at the bottom???

I'm not well versed in fire investigation, but that whole set up looks like it would go up quickly. Yeesh.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Creative 1


----------



## EulersK (Jan 28, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> ... heating around the cage with the heat lamps at least 8" away


... seriously, man? 




Beyond what looks like you actively trying to roast a sling, your setup looks absolutely absurd. You're preaching about a fire hazard with space heaters, and then you post this. I guarantee you that those lamp manufacturers would say that you're setting them up improperly.

I'm done here, your arguments have reached a level of absurdity that I can't handle. Suggesting that we buy a heater that is several hundred dollars shows that you're of the personality type that believes your opinion in infallible. I don't doubt that heat lamps can be used with tarantulas properly - but you are not using them properly. 

With a setup like that, I'm not sure how you think people with hundreds of spiders manage.

Also, holy hell. I just looked at the picture closer. You've got a heat pad on the side of the tank and a heat lamp running. Not to mention some kind of gauge on the tanks along with a tape thermometer on the outside. You're the caricature of what pet stores suggest.

The more I look at your picture, the funnier this gets. I just can't believe you've been preaching about fire hazards and then post _that_. It looks like a damn PSA commercial on what not to do with exotic pets

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Jan 28, 2018)

Ah yes, 8" away, just ignore the lamp that's touching the small enclosure on the right  you do realise that heat isn't just focused down with these things? It radiates out sideways even with the cover


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 28, 2018)

Don't forget this heat bulb -right- next to a piece of cardboard.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Jan 28, 2018)

miss moxie said:


> Don't forget this heat bulb -right- next to a piece of cardboard.


That just won't do, it needs to be directly ON the cardboard. All those lamps better be plugged into the same powerboard as well

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (Jan 28, 2018)

EulersK said:


> Also, holy hell. I just looked at the picture closer. You've got a heat pad on the side of the tank and a heat lamp running. Not to mention some kind of gauge on the tanks along with a tape thermometer on the outside. You're the caricature of what pet stores suggest.
> 
> The more I look at your picture, the funnier this gets. I just can't believe you've been preaching about fire hazards and then post _that_. It looks like a damn PSA commercial on what not to do with exotic pets


Yeah there's more crap hooked up to that than a person on life support...I count 5 heat lamps, placed directly above enclosures a foot away...*exactly* how he was telling us not to use them...not to mention the pads...and the hygrometers just illustrate the total absurdity of that set up.  To think that set up is remotely safer than a space heater is just crazy talk......I am blown away that someone would set things up like that, and then have the audacity to bash space heaters for being unsafe....what, in favor of that set up??...omg.

I can't believe anyone in their right mind would look at that set up and think its ok, much less not a fire hazard.  I'd bet if the fire inspector in your town saw that they would blow a gasket.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 28, 2018)

Dennis Nedry said:


> That just won't do, it needs to be directly ON the cardboard. All those lamps better be plugged into the same powerboard as well


Don't worry! Look at the heaps of haphazardly piled...stuff at the bottom shelf! He's got a zoo med reptitemp rheostat. That means he can store gasoline on the same shelf too, no problem!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Jan 28, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Yeah there's more crap hooked up to that than a person on life support...I count 5 heat lamps, placed directly above enclosures a foot away...*exactly* how he was telling us not to use them...not to mention the pads...and they hygrometers just illustrate the total absurdity of that set up.  To think that set up is remotely safer than a space heater is just crazy talk......I am blown away that someone would set things up like that, and then have the audacity to bash space heaters for being unsafe....what in favor of that set up...omg.
> 
> I can't believe anyone in their right mind would look at that set up and think its ok, much less not a fire hazard.  I'd bet if the fire inspector in your town saw that they would blow a gasket.


Maybe OP works at petco, he's got the same hides as well...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 28, 2018)

Its funny when one single posted pic can eliminate all shreds of credibility for a poster.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 28, 2018)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Maybe OP works at petco, he's got the same hides as well...


No he always brags about being a security guard and also having some sort of electronics background.

Looking at this...not a successful electronics background.

This is ALSO the guy who keeps insisting we are telling him false information because we either want to kill his tarantulas, or take them from him. On another forum, where he is boasting about how AB people don't want to hear the truth, he is quoted as saying:



			
				Whitelightning777 said:
			
		

> That didn't take long!! The thing is that they don't want you to tell the truth.
> 
> Here I can say I did this and it led to that, no problem.
> 
> ...


At this point? I really wanna see what his gun storage looks like...or how many baby cribs are next to it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## cold blood (Jan 28, 2018)

miss moxie said:


> No he always brags about being a security guard and also having some sort of electronics background.
> 
> Looking at this...not a successful electronics background.
> 
> ...


Oh god that post you quoted is simply hilarious.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 28, 2018)

I was looking through his old posts and oh my god. I just made a connection. That TERRIBLE pet store I posted about, that kept scorpions and tarantulas on paper towels? I posted about it here: Ugh pet stores...



Whitelightning777 said:


> Since the scorpion is 6" long, she (confirmed female -- 22 scorplings raised and donated to Rick's fish and pet supply)


THAT is the same pet store! This guy KNOWINGLY donated 22 scorplings to that place!! Rick's fish and pet supply in Frederick, MD.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sad 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 28, 2018)

I don't want to offend no one (please don't read this comment that way) but sometimes I wonder (I'm serious) exactly which kind of temperatures *some *of you people has in your 'T's room' or for that matter where you keep your arachnids.

Watching those pics with all of those devices, cables, whatever attached etc to me seems more a kinda 'Dr. Franken-Hi-Tech Lab' and nothing else.

It's really so hard to have something like a Day 23/24° C and a Night (drop) of 19/20° C (using F should be Day 73.4/75 - Night 68, altough I'm not sure with F since I use C°) *without *using whatever additional devices? 

On the above temperature range I always kept (and still keep today) my inverts (99% arachnids) since 1992/93. Never had an issue, never had a 'freezing/cooked' one, 'covering' (aside Oceania but only due to availability and 'missed chances' ) basically every kind of _Theraphosidae_, from 'tropicals' to desert ones to whatever.

Mah

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Jan 28, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I don't want to offend no one (please don't read this comment that way) but sometimes I wonder (I'm serious) exactly which kind of temperatures *some *of you people has in your 'T's room' or for that matter where you keep your arachnids


Outside temperatures drop to less than 5 degrees Celsius in winter and over 45 degrees Celsius in summer, stays warmer/cooler than outside (ranged from 15-35 degrees C inside) and I've never had to heat/cool any of the inverts


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jan 28, 2018)

miss moxie said:


> I was looking through his old posts and oh my god. I just made a connection. That TERRIBLE pet store I posted about, that kept scorpions and tarantulas on paper towels? I posted about it here: Ugh pet stores...
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is the same pet store! This guy KNOWINGLY donated 22 scorplings to that place!! Rick's fish and pet supply in Frederick, MD.



Yes, sadly enough I did. That was before becoming fully aware of their shortcuts. Fortunately, the scorplings were sold off except for one or two kept by employees. The scorplings themselves were kept on the proper substrate and fed correctly.

Had I been more informed, I would've used the classifieds to sell them individually.  Still, had they remained communal, the risk of cannibalism would've only increased so there wasn't any perfect answer. Those who did buy scorplings or get a free one in exchange for buying a proper enclosure have a captive bred disease free critter that will live a long time.

If you mail them out, they can get lost or injured that way either one at a time or all at once. They could also just be used as food for something else without myself being told about it. There are no perfect answers in an imperfect world.

When I purchased the Versicolor from Rick's, my original plan was to get a feeder roaches for the scorpion I already had.  Upon arriving, he informed me that another collector had donated his entire collection because he could no longer keep them. I heard a rumour later that the guy went to jail and the girlfriend couldn't handle it but can't confirm that. 
Of course, I paid t to much, got a crappy caresheet or two and had a crappy mantis cage that had less potential then I thought.

Somehow, Charlotte pulled through and now she is doing great.
	

		
			
		

		
	






EulersK said:


> ... seriously, man?
> 
> View attachment 264603
> 
> ...



If you cranked up the power all the way, yes they'd be dangerous. The voltage is so limited that the components are warm to the touch.

Yes, it should be cosmetically improved, but if you can grasp and hold tightly any heating components, they pose zero hazards at distance. In fact, my tactical flashlight gets hotter at the highest setting.

The principal is to heat an area not just an enclosure. Taken individually, none of these would have much of an effect.  It's the lack of a single point of origin that makes it work.  The metallic wire shelves further de-localize any singular point of origin.

Yes, conversation to a cabinet would no doubt improve the engineering but 2 or 3 thermostats wired in series might be a worthwhile precaution in such an event.  This prevents any single point of failure.

A possible drawback would be a reduction of ventilation as well as the additional cost.

All wiring from the sockets is contractor grade, same stuff you use for portable welders or Hilti tools etc.

I can take my lawn chair lay out and watch tarantulas just like a warm summer day!!



miss moxie said:


> Don't forget this heat bulb -right- next to a piece of cardboard.



If it won't burn your skin, it won't burn cardboard. The bulb itself can be changed by hand as well.  Remember, there is a voltage controller.

If someone broke in and removed the limiters and plugged then back into the wall--big trouble. That's unlikely in a gated community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## beaker41 (Jan 30, 2018)

I don’t have any statistics on house fires but my adult pokies seemed to enjoy a much greater temperature drop overnight. Once I started dropping then down 15-20 degrees or so they started coming out to hunt much more often at night. 80 during the day and down to 65 at night seemed to please them more than 80 and humid 24/7.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jan 31, 2018)

I've noticed the same thing. If a cricket is in there for more then 12 hours and I turn it off for 8, it'll be gone by the time I turn it back on.

The day/night cycle might be worth incorporation but that involves adding a timer.  Typically it doesn't matter but once in a while if my pokie starts fasting, that'll snap get out of it.

I really need to rebuild that system and add times etc and then network it online.  Best of all, when I do that, I'll be able to remotely watch all my spiders even from my phone.!!

For now, manual control is fine. I doubt the spider cares.

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 31, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> I've noticed the same thing. If a cricket is in there for more then 12 hours and I turn it off for 8, it'll be gone by the time I turn it back on.
> 
> The day/night cycle might be worth incorporation but that involves adding a timer.  Typically it doesn't matter but once in a while if my pokie starts fasting, that'll snap get out of it.
> 
> ...


Fasting? For what? Two days? Didn't you get it like two months ago? I don't think you could get consistent, accurate results in that time. Not to mention with 1 test subject.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Jan 31, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> If it won't burn your skin, it won't burn cardboard


And if it shorts out and sparks fly from the light? Is that not a fire hazard?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jan 31, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> Fasting? For what? Two days? Didn't you get it like two months ago? I don't think you could get consistent, accurate results in that time. Not to mention with 1 test subject.



Usually it's gone in about 2 to 4 hours and never ignored.  She never water in front of me.  Cycling it triggers her off to systematically criss cross the entire enclosure. I suspect that's where the activity occurs, but she's a sneaky little thing.



Dennis Nedry said:


> And if it shorts out and sparks fly from the light? Is that not a fire hazard?


A short out would merely trip the breaker. With such reduced voltage, it's unlikely the wiring would wear out. It isn't in motion or vibrated.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Jan 31, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> A short out would merely trip the breaker. With such reduced voltage, it's unlikely the wiring would wear out. It isn't in motion or vibrated.


Keyword: *unlikely*
It's also unlikely that a lot of things would happen but they do, I would still take precautions instead of "it probably won't happen so I'll ignore it". That's why people get life insurance incase they have an unexpected car crash or something, it's unlikely but it happens


----------



## cold blood (Jan 31, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> A short out would merely trip the breaker.


oh, like a space heater

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Love 1 | Award 4


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 31, 2018)

This guy's made a 30 min rant aboit space heaters on his YouTube if anyone's curious..

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sad 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 31, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> This guy's made a 30 min rant aboit space heaters on his YouTube if anyone's curious..


I bet its hilarious.


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 31, 2018)

cold blood said:


> I bet its hilarious.


It's definitely something else.. don't think he realizes that not all people use them incorrectly.. recommends some 430$ heating thing, etc. Couldn't finish it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 31, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> This guy's made a 30 min rant aboit space heaters on his YouTube if anyone's curious..


Got a link?


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 31, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> Got a link?


Go to the videos he shared, hover cursor over video, click on title, will bring you to YouTube, click on his channel (white light), it's the most recent he uploaded.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Jan 31, 2018)

Oh man... if you have time watch the whole thing.  I left it on in the background and it gets more “interesting” as you go.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 31, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> This guy's made a 30 min rant aboit space heaters on his YouTube if anyone's curious..





Andrea82 said:


> Got a link?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Helpful 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 31, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


>


I love how he says the additional $50-100 per month a space heater will cost to run will break the bank....dude, if that amount is the bank breaker, the bank was already broke. I don't use my window air conditioner any more...it costs 4-5 times what my space heater does to run.  $50 for the space heater is a drop in the bucket by comparison.

Here's the window units he wasn't us to spend $500 on because they are perfectly safe..

"Air conditioners cause an average of 20 deaths, 140 injuries, and $82 million in property damage annually, according to a 2016 report by the National Fire Protection Association."

http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/exp...-turn-air-conditioners-fire/story?id=48176911

"In 2010, air conditioning, fans or related equipment were involved in an estimated 7,400 reported U.S. home structure fires, with associated losses of 29 civilian deaths, 249 civilian injuries and $207 million in direct property damage. The number of these fires has varied up and down with no clear trend.

In 2006-2010, the 7,200 reported home structure fires per year involving air conditioning, fans or related equipment included 2,500 per year involving central and room air conditioners specifically and 3,900 per year involving fans. Heat pumps accounted for 500 fires per year. Air conditioners and fans also accounted for nearly all the associated losses."

https://www.nfpa.org/News-and-Resea...volving-air-conditioning-or-related-equipment

"Linked to a number of deaths, triple-figure injuries and hundreds of millions in property damage, fires caused by air conditioners (ACs) are more common than previously thought. In 2010 alone, roughly 7,400 fires were the result of the operation of faulty air conditioning systems."
http://electronics360.globalspec.co...r-conditioner-is-actually-a-major-fire-hazard


Now one of the most common causes for electrical fires statistically is actually the *refrigerator*.  Yet not a soul bats an eye at their fridge running 24/7 till it dies.
    Should we all be irrationally concerned that our fridges remain plugged in?  Should I make a video to warn everyone??
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tion-toxic-gas-s-dangerous-appliance-all.html

----

"According to the U.S. Fire Administration, in 2014, electrical fires accounted for 6.3 percent, nearly 24,000 fires, of all residential fires"

Electrical fires are only the cause for 6.3% of fires in homes.....so _almost_ 94% of fires are unrelated to *anything* electrical.     I'm pretty comfortable running my oil filled space heater 24/ 8 months a year.

Reactions: Like 3 | Award 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 31, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Electrical fires are only the cause for 6.3% of fires in homes.....so _almost_ 94% of fires are unrelated to *anything* electrical.     I'm pretty comfortable running my oil filled space heater 24/ 8 months a year.


Oil-filled radiators are actually quite safe if used properly. I prefer those over smaller, cheaper space heaters that blow hot air.

This house doesn't have central heating or insulation, so it does add a lot to the electric bill to run them a lot. We recently got a heat pump for days when it is cold enough to need heat but above 40 °F. Now we only run the space heaters when it gets too cold for the heat pump to work.

A heat pump is a more substantial initial expense, but it is more energy-efficient over the long term, so for us, the cost was justified, considering that the majority of time we need heat in a South Carolina "winter" is above 40 °F.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 1, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


>

Reactions: Funny 5 | Love 4


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Feb 1, 2018)

miss moxie said:


>


This is one of my new favourite videos

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 1, 2018)

miss moxie said:


>


Personally I think that this video is sexy and 'sassy' as ####: I'm definitely happy


----------



## boina (Feb 1, 2018)

miss moxie said:


>


Is that a Southern accent? Are you from the South or have my abilites to place accents gone south?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sasker (Feb 1, 2018)

boina said:


> Is that a Southern accent? Are you from the South or have my abilites to place accents gone south?


I quite like your accent. Are you from the Carolinas? 

I like this entire thread, it goes very well with popcorn  Thank you all, and special thanks to @Whitelightning777 You made this thread very entertaining

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 1, 2018)

boina said:


> Is that a Southern accent? Are you from the South or have my abilites to place accents gone south?


Haha, no. I'm not from the South, and it is a southern accent. It's a fake accent I used because at the -very- beginning of his video there is a soft southern twang to his words. I wouldn't be surprised if he was originally from the southern american states. I only watched like the first thirty seconds, skipped halfway through to see him stare at his laptop in silence, and that was it.



sasker said:


> I quite like your accent. Are you from the Carolinas?


Nope, it's fake! Pennsylvania, born and raised. We don't really 'have' an accent. I know, I know-- to everyone else it's an accent. But as far as America goes we have a very standard way of speaking. We've got quite a few accents around America actually, even just 'city' accents like Boston and New York. Sort of fascinating but I suppose it makes sense considering how big a country we are.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Feb 2, 2018)

I didn't even link to that. Nevertheless, space
Heaters are dangerous and simply googling or binging or doing a Yahoo search of fatal space heater house fire will simply speak for itself.

Everyone knows that many, including myself, tarantula owners use a safe heat source to boost growth of our spiders.  It is what it is. I wasn't going to link this but it serves as answer.

(Spell check went bizzark for some reason.)


Caution: epic rant. If you don't want to b be ranted at, do not click on this!!






Actually,, is not hard to understand.  Just remember to use digital measurements and even more then one thermometer.  The units that start like to measure temps of hams and turkeys will also measure substrate.  Measure inside and outside the enclosure.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 2, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


>


Sir, you look vaguely IMO like a mix of William Katt and Christopher Walken

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## dord (Feb 2, 2018)

EulersK said:


> Also, holy hell. I just looked at the picture closer. You've got a heat pad on the side of the tank and a heat lamp running. Not to mention some kind of gauge on the tanks along with a tape thermometer on the outside. You're the caricature of what pet stores suggest.


Heat lamp AND pad? Did he learn tarantula husbandry from a cook book?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 2, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> I didn't even link to that. Nevertheless, space
> Heaters are dangerous and simply googling or binging or doing a Yahoo search of fatal space heater house fire will simply speak for itself.
> 
> Everyone knows that many, including myself, tarantula Irene's use a safe heat source to boost growth of our spiders.  It is what it is. I wasn't going to link this but it females as answer.
> ...



What are you smoking? First of all-- who uses bing? Second of all, 'but it females as answer' makes no sense.

Why don't you answer people who prove you wrong, hm? Like cold blood's post providing links to where air conditioners are far more dangerous than space heaters? Why do you cherry-pick what to answer to? Is it because-- gasp-- you're actually full of isht and have no idea what you're talking about? Because it's becoming increasingly clear to everyone who reads this thread that you are A. delusional B. paranoid C. unable to have a REAL debate D. inept at this hobby E. grossly unable to comprehend logic.

Why don't you do us a favor and quit coming to this site? You offer nothing of value with your archaic husbandry. Instead you post advice that might be seen by people who don't know any better and will take it to heart, leaving the rest of us scrambling to correct everything you say before they end up cooking their poor tarantulas. Go back to tarantulaforum and baw about how we are a cult and how we're so mean to you with how we won't let you sway new keepers into following your dangerous methodology or how we won't let you promote apps made by people who put tarantulas on their face and show absolutely no regard for their tarantula's life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## Mjb30 (Feb 2, 2018)

miss moxie said:


> What are you smoking? First of all-- who uses bing? Second of all, 'but it females as answer' makes no sense.
> 
> Why don't you answer people who prove you wrong, hm? Like cold blood's post providing links to where air conditioners are far more dangerous than space heaters? Why do you cherry-pick what to answer to? Is it because-- gasp-- you're actually full of isht and have no idea what you're talking about? Because it's becoming increasingly clear to everyone who reads this thread that you are A. delusional B. paranoid C. unable to have a REAL debate D. inept at this hobby E. grossly unable to comprehend logic.
> 
> Why don't you do us a favor and quit coming to this site? You offer nothing of value with your archaic husbandry. Instead you post advice that might be seen by people who don't know any better and will take it to heart, leaving the rest of us scrambling to correct everything you say before they end up cooking their poor tarantulas. Go back to tarantulaforum and baw about how we are a cult and how we're so mean to you with how we won't let you sway new keepers into following your dangerous methodology or how we won't let you promote apps made by people who put tarantulas on their face and show absolutely no regard for their tarantula's life.


Post of the year 2018 award goes to @miss moxie 
Congrats!


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Feb 2, 2018)

Window mounted AC units pose far less of a fire risk then space heaters do. I never said the risk was zero for any of them.  The inability of some to hear a cave in no way proves it should never be done at all.

If you check all locations in a cage, regardless of how many or few spiders you have, for excessive temps and ensure that the temps are stable there will never be a problem.

People keep reptiles, orchids, fish and a wide variety of living things in the 80 degree range.  Simply using digital thermometers as described will eliminate problems.

I clearly stated that this was controversial on the outset.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 2, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> I clearly stated that this was controversial on the outset.


Something isn't controversial when one person is against something that everyone else knows is just fine.

https://www.insurancequotes.com/home/most-dangerous-appliances Space heater isn't on there. At all. 

2. Lightbulbs:

Have a potential to be a hazard for electrical fires if ever kept near flammable material. Lightbulbs can also be a cause of electrical shocks, so always ensure the switch is off before replacing any bulbs, and that you are using a bulb with the correct wattage to prevent over heating. 

via https://www.bigtelectrical.com.au/s.../8-Most-Dangerous-Electrical-Hazards-In-Homes which is an Australian website but I'm pretty sure Australian light bulbs are identical to American light bulbs.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cold blood (Feb 2, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> for excessive temps and ensure that the temps are stable there will never be a problem.
> 
> People keep reptiles, orchids, fish and a wide variety of living things in the 80 degree range.


You continually argue the wrong points....making your arguments...well, pointless....If you don't even understand where the dangers *to the t* lie, how can you expect to make a strong argument?

Ok, AGAIN...its *not* _the temps_ that make a lamp dangerous...we all get that there _can_ be _some_ degree of temp control...the danger with the lamp is the way it *excessively* dries everything...we've seen them repeatedly take down even the hardiest of species over time, such as rose hairs....which are like the champions of dryness.

The danger with _temps_ lies* with mats*, as when used wrong, a t can camp out right on the thing...it can be dangerous, but they are dangerous for a different reason than a lamp is.   Its easy to make a mat safe, a lamp is a totally different story.  They are not designed with tarantulas in mind...this isn't an opinion, its a fact.



My point with the AC window type units starting fires wasn't to show they were more dangerous...but to show that they shared* the same *_potential_ dangers....as does the fridge...or for that matter just about anything plugged into a wall.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Love 1


----------



## Mjb30 (Feb 2, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> Window mounted AC units pose far less of a fire risk then space heaters do. I never said the risk was zero for any of them.  The inability of some to hear a cave in no way proves it should never be done at all.
> 
> If you check all locations in a cage, regardless of how many or few spiders you have, for excessive temps and ensure that the temps are stable there will never be a problem.
> 
> ...


Please, just give up and slide away....


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 3, 2018)

@Whitelightning777 
This is actually a sincere question. Are you okay mate? Because you seem to lose touch with what people are posting and reality quite a lot. Do you have the impression you're answering people's questions? Because you are not, do you realize that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 3, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> @Whitelightning777
> This is actually a sincere question. Are you okay mate? Because you seem to lose touch with what people are posting and reality quite a lot. Do you have the impression you're answering people's questions? Because you are not, do you realize that?


You'll notice he does that in every thread. Especially when he's proven wrong with facts and sources, he pivots to focus on one thing rather than conceding.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 3, 2018)

miss moxie said:


>


Get the word out -- keep vlogging - someone HAS to do this for the good of mankind!  LOVED IT!
I know I am a better person for just having watched it.  lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Feb 3, 2018)

Nevertheless, my animals are fine.

Heating up an entire room to do just a few cages is still wasteful, dangerous and stupid.  No one here has proven in any way shape or form that my animals have been harmed or will be.

There's nothing outdated about that and all the snark or whining won't change reality.  The fact is that not only are my animals safe, all equipment used for that is used according to the manufacturer's recommendations and all safety rules are followed.

That can't be said for those who use dangerous short term heat sources for long term unsupervised usage.

Read the directions for your stuff. I did!!

Reactions: Dislike 2 | Disagree 2 | Face Palm 1


----------



## EulersK (Feb 4, 2018)

I believe that everyone has made their points.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Love 1


----------

